# 2004 Start-up problem after fueling



## frontierkid87 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a 2004 frontier with 140k. The last 3 times after I finished fueling my truck I go to start it but it takes a few tries for it to start. The starter is working fine because on both cold/hot starts it has no problem and I can hear it turning over. The only time it has trouble starting is immediatly after I fuel up. After a couple tries it will go but if it keeps this up i'm sure I'm going to burn up my starter. Any Advice?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

kind of sounds like a check valve... someone with more experence chime in..
any codes?


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Couple of things:

1) For what it's worth when was the fuel filter last replaced?

2) Is the Service Engine Soon light on? If yes, have you read the codes?

3) Couple of things to try: Does it have a problem if you do not fill it completely (say only 3/4 tank)? Does it make any difference if the gas cap is off (this may generate a SES light)?

Steve


----------



## frontierkid87 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey ....Been a while but I finally got my buddy's code reader.
2 codes came up...
#1)P0328 - The Knock Sensor 
The truck is idling OK so is this a big deal?
#2)P1444 - Purge Volume Control/V

No idea where to start. I researched the problem but can't find anything relevant.


----------



## frontierkid87 (Sep 29, 2010)

I brought it to the garage and they installed a new purge valve and cleared the codes but the problem is still happening after I fuel up. 
Steve... I tried filling the truck with 1/4, 1/2, 3/4 and full tank and each time I get hesitation after fueling. The fuel filter has been replaced recently and there is No SES warning. 
Any Help? Starter is going to burn out soon if I don't get some help soon


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I was thinking it might be a vacuum cut valve, back by the tank, it has 4 lines going to it.....
Try taking off your gas cap (in your driveway) then put it back on and try to start it... see what happens


----------



## frontierkid87 (Sep 29, 2010)

I tried removing the Gas cap without fueling and it starts just fine. Tried it on my lunch break just then and starts just fine. The problem only happens after a fuel up.


----------



## frontierkid87 (Sep 29, 2010)

The truck still has a hard start after fueling as if it was flooding. I'm after blowing close to 400$ at the garage to fix it and still not working. The last time I brought it in I came out to find that the "service engine soon" light doesn't come on at all even during the dash light check. I'm not accussing the garage of disconnecting the light but the first codes I read still come up on the reader and the SES light doesn't come on at all. How do I reconnect the SES light or tell if the bulb is blown or has been disconnected?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

is it still throwing the same codes? You spent $400, what has been replaced?
Pull the speedo cluster out, check the bulbs, see if one is missing...


----------



## frontierkid87 (Sep 29, 2010)

The same codes keep coming up. 1444 and 0328. I live in a remote area so they charge 75$/hr. for labour, 100$ for the purge valve, and a fee for every time they hook the code reader up which is a joke and the truck still isn't working properly. I'll see if any of the bulbs are missing this afternoon.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the purge valve was changed but the codes didnt?
emission b/s is such a pita....


----------



## frontierkid87 (Sep 29, 2010)

Nope. the code stayed as 1444. Evap. is a pain. The truck keeps acting as if it's flooded anytime after fuel up and now starting it when it's hot it rev's high as if it's getting to much gas. Next thing i'm going to change out is the charcoal canister I guess


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I still think its the vacuum cut valve (oem pt# 17372-1W200) it has 4 hoses going to it, one goes to the carbon canister.. I think if you run a search with that part number it should give you more info... sorry I am not much help


----------



## frontierkid87 (Sep 29, 2010)

Speedo man I'll defiantly look into the vacuum cut valve. I pulled the cluster and sure enough on arm of the service engine light is snapped off on the circuit board. If the light was to blow could the little metal arm snap off or would the little light on the end just die out. Or better yet can just one of the lights in my instrument panel blow or would the fuse just blow. Seems a bit off to me


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it probably had help coming off.... (my .02) If your in a emission testing area your vehicle will not pass because that light is not coming on (but you knew that, right)


----------



## frontierkid87 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm up in Canada so our emission testing isn't near strict as I know it is down there. It will only be a problem if I try and sell it. I'll solder it on if the garage denies it but one of the leads connecting the light was bent over and neither end was charred so I find it hard to believe it conveniently blew without blowing the fuse for the instrument panel. I'll check the vacuum cut valve next. Do you know where I can get an 04 service manual or Illustrated Parts List? All I can find is parts here and there


----------

